# How muscular is too muscular?



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

I know that people have varying opinions but for me this would be the ideal physique. Muscular but not too big. My upper body is almost there but my legs are no where near his thickness. I would like to have tree trunk legs.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Any kind of muscular is too muscular. My preference is to be lean without big muscles at all.


----------



## Artificial Intelligence (Jun 20, 2011)

The picture you chose seems to be a good place to stop bulking up—bigger arms couldn't hurt though.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

jamesd said:


> I know that people have varying opinions but for me this would be the ideal physique. Muscular but not too big. My upper body is almost there but my legs are no where near his thickness. I would like to have tree trunk legs.


He looks good except his quads. Too big. It will make his penis look smaller. But his abs look awesome.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

don't listen to 80% of the replys here, most will say your picture is already too much.

anyway keep lifting heavy/eating and get bigger, theres a limit to looking good with muscles but that only really happens if you roid up. even if you did you would need to do it a few times to look grossly large

to be honest if you're doing this mainly for confidence boost + looks, don't get huge legs. it wont compliment your upperbody


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Kon said:


> He looks good except his quads. Too big. It will make his penis look smaller. But his abs look awesome.


I disagree. I think his legs look awesome.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

His legs are too big in my opinion


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

honeybear1990 said:


> His legs are too big in my opinion


Agreed. They're not super gross, but they're just a bit much, imo. Upper body is hooooooooooooooooot tho!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

His legs do not look like legs. They look deformed.

When abs are that defined, they remind me of an insect carapace.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

When you have more bulging veins than muscles. uke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neptunus said:


> When you have more bulging veins than muscles. uke


 THe veins are a muscle. :duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :sus







:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some of these pics are Photoshopped! :lol


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## clayton87 (Mar 2, 2011)

imo that would be too much only if your 5 11 or shorter. Depends on the height, the taller you are the better you look with bigger muscles.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

all of these guys look horrible


----------



## nomad91 (Jul 1, 2011)

i wana eventually look like chris hemsworth in THOR


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

The first pic is a bit disgusting. Too little body fat; not exactly healthy. Body fat has important physiological functions.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Qolselanu said:


> The first pic is a bit disgusting. Too little body fat; not exactly healthy. Body fat has important physiological functions.


More so in women then men. Men, especially athletes can maintain a very low body fat percentage without negatively affecting them. Actually single digit bf% promotes a more efficient endocrine system. As long as we are not talking about absurd levels like sub 4% which cannot even maintained by 99.9% of the population. Nice try though.


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

OP's picture is a dream body for myself, I am starting to reach towards it, heh. Really, I doubt anyone on these forums could reach a point where there is too much muscle build-up on their body, seeing how body-builders often have gym memberships, trainers, and use Roids. Without at least two of those, you shouldn't have any worries about being too large.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

It's steroids that make guys too muscular. As long as you don't take any you don't have to worry about getting too muscular. This is what the VERY best guys in the WNBF ( world natural bodybuilding federation) look like when they are all pumped up, oiled and dieted down to look most muscular:

.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

nSwany said:


> OP's picture is a dream body for myself, I am starting to reach towards it, heh. Really, I doubt anyone on these forums could reach a point where there is too much muscle build-up on their body, seeing how body-builders often have gym memberships, trainers, and use Roids. Without at least two of those, you shouldn't have any worries about being too large.


Actually I have new goal now. The guy with the braided hair second from the left. If only I could lean out like him. Crazy 8 pack.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

As long as you don't look like you have tumor arms...
Need an example?

Chris "punchin boulders" Redfield is way too damn muscular!

Dem biceps....


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

Those quads are not too big. Eat right, lift heavy and stay clean!


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Girls always say they don't want big guys, but they'll turn around and comment on how hot greg plitt






He weighs 190 I think but in order For most of you to look like these guy you'll need to be at 220. Which is the weight Gerard butler was at for 300.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

His legs look too thick.... The rest looks fine though.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

The whole body looks deformed. SOME definition of the abs is okay, that is just freakish although I know that it's not as bad as some others.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> The whole body looks deformed. SOME definition of the abs is okay, that is just freakish although I know that it's not as bad as some others.


:|


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

I keep it lean. All muscles have done for people I know is create a false sense of arrogance.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Rasingley said:


> I keep it lean. All muscles have done for people I know is create a false sense of arrogance.


Not true. Strength has many important uses. Besides, it's not arrogance if you can back it up.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

When you start losing your range of motion, or when you can't see your pecker.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

jamesd said:


> I know that people have varying opinions but for me this would be the ideal physique. Muscular but not too big. My upper body is almost there but my legs are no where near his thickness. I would like to have tree trunk legs.


if thats you in the photo i would say when girls on the street stop randomly licking your arms. then you got to look at what your doing.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kate Upton has a great physique:b


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

Too much is any level that requires one to use unhealthy means to attain it; there are those one in a million people who have the genetics. But they really are one in a million, probably only a few dozen in their peak in the entire United States, maybe just maybe one thousand on the entire planet. The rest are chemically enhanced, and that's a rocky road to go down.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Skylaishot said:


> As long as you don't look like you have tumor arms...
> Need an example?
> 
> Chris "punchin boulders" Redfield is way too damn muscular!
> ...


 i was rotflmfao when that part of the game came up it was so randomly lmao


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I really don't find big slabs of vein-crossed muscle attractive. A kind of athletic, healthy build is optimal for me.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Personally I'd rather have this guy's body, training, and nerves. Looks like someone you'd see in the street, is actually a one of a kind record breaking athlete that does mindblowingly crazy ****.

Dude is an inspiration and seems pretty humble too.

Ueli Steck:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xibhoj_ueli-steck-speed-solo-eiger-record_sport









I need to get back into climbing.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Ever hear of Gregg Valentino?









You get that from synthol injections into the muscle to make it bigger. Check out the documentary The Man Whose Arms Exploded.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

its too big when roids come into play... of course it ain't going to look natural, hahaha


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm out of shape now, but when I was in decent shape, I never did weights. I stuck to exercises that simply required using the weight of my own body, like push ups, sit ups, chin ups, leg lifts, and obviously cardio. This way you keep a good balance between muscle and weight and don't overwork one area of the body. 

What do I know though.

And yeah, all these guys are too muscular in my opinion. Even that first picture, his legs are kind of gross if you ask me. I'm a guy though. So what do I know about attractiveness.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

When your neck becomes wider than your head and you start having a hard time wiping your own *** due to the size of your lats. Basically, when you start looking like a douche.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

The guy in the first post looks fine, except for the legs. They're way too big in my opinion.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

When you dont look natural.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

This is funny. You would think that everyone here on SAS would want to get big and muscular in an attempt to get over our anxiety problems but some of you seem to prefer a more leaner and thinner look. It could also be a stereotype that has developed in my head over the years of thinking it would help me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

namespace11 said:


> This is funny. You would think that everyone here on SAS would want to get big and muscular in an attempt to get over our anxiety problems but some of you seem to prefer a more leaner and thinner look. It could also be a stereotype that has developed in my head over the years of thinking it would help me.


I don't understand, what does being big and muscular have to do with social skills, and social confidence? You can be in the worst shape or be in the best shape, but if you do not have the skills to communicate effectively in social situations, does it really matter if you can bench 400lbs?


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

rdrr said:


> I don't understand, what does being big and muscular have to do with social skills, and social confidence? You can be in the worst shape or be in the best shape, but if you do not have the skills to communicate effectively in social situations, does it really matter if you can bench 400lbs?


Sorry, I should clarify that. I meant it as more of a misconception a lot of people can get especially people who are suffering from problems like severe social anxiety. Of course, I don't believe becoming big and muscular is the be all-end all of all your problems but I do believe that there is a connection between physical health and overall confidence which also includes social confidence.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Muscular is too muscular when your arms are as big as an average girls waist.


----------



## Missle (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm slim but I'm starting cut and develop a six pack (more like a 4 pack right now:mum) I decided at the beginning of 2011 to get in shape.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

lol I like how everybody has their take on the guy in the first pic and have to voice it, I'm with the TC the guy looks like a beast and I don't think it is over done. Beastly legs look way better than the matchsticks most people carry around...or the flab.


----------



## Natal (Nov 13, 2011)

ughh muscular is not my type. His legs are too big, you want muscular but slim at the same time - so much more attractive and realistic plus it won't take away from the face as much. Search Henry Cavill he is much more of a better shape.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jamesd said:


> I know that people have varying opinions but for me this would be the ideal physique. Muscular but not too big. My upper body is almost there but my legs are no where near his thickness. I would like to have tree trunk legs.


I have them (not this big :lol, but I run a lot so there is definition). Finding pants that fit become harder. I have a feeling I will have to go up three waist sizes to get a decent fit for pants, and then have the waist taken in. :sigh


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

The guy in the OP is Ivan Stoitsov
Other than his legs, his traps are juicy too.

205kg clean and jerk if you wanna look like him


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

rdrr said:


> what does being big and muscular have to do with social skills, and social confidence? You can be in the worst shape or be in the best shape, but if you do not have the skills to communicate effectively in social situations, does it really matter if you can bench 400lbs?


Right on spot o get back to the topic, if u don't use roids U can even train for 10 years and can't get too muscular. ANd even if u are gifted genetical and trained and ate corectly, muscles are so EASY to lose if u think u are too bulked up.

But what's the point to lose those hard gained muscle mass on purpose if u sacrificed so many to obtain them ?

I think THIS is what u can achieve after 3-5 years of correct training/eating/resting and maintain it with moderate efforts for a long long time. Realistically speaking:










Now i dunno if the guy in the image is pumped or not cause it can sometimes make a big difference.

This is a subjective topic anyway: How muscular is too muscular? Everyone has their own limits into considering someone is too muscular or not.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*LOL*

 He looks like he is ready to go POP! GROSS :sus



Iced said:


>


----------



## sandradavis (Nov 15, 2011)

Try doing exercises with only your own body, eg. not lifting weights. This will help to make your muscles thinner and harder; that is much better than having big puffy muscles.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> He looks like he is ready to go POP! GROSS :sus


That's photoshopped :lol


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

As soon as your balls and wiener begin to shrink, you have reached too muscular.


----------



## Chrome (Jun 19, 2008)

You can never even think of having too big of legs. I've seen guys bench 500 pounds but have chicken legs and shake when they do 400 on the leg press.

It takes dedication to get big legs. Mine are pretty big and when I do legs I can barely walk and almost threw up one time.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> Why would they shrink Lol? Testes only shrink when your taking steroids and I never heard of penis shrinkage from gaining muscles Lol


They look proportionally smaller. For the same reason why a short, skinny guy having a normal size penis would look much bigger than it is. But if there is bodyfat gained then there will be some actual loss (not much) because of body fat over the pubic bone just above the penis. Hence the difference between bone pressed measurements and non-bone pressed measurements. Sorry, it's 1 of my 3 main obsessions.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Kon said:


> They look proportionally smaller. For the same reason why a short, skinny guy having a normal size penis would look much bigger than it is. But if there is bodyfat gained then there will be some actual loss (not much) because of body fat over the pubic bone just above the penis. Hence the difference between bone pressed measurements and non-bone pressed measurements. Sorry, it's 1 of my 3 main obsessions.


very....descriptive


----------

